

Investors may have lost 1 Trillion US$ due to Russian policy - linohh
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21608754-bad-governments-cost-investors-fortune-trillion-dollar-boo-boo

======
mpweiher
Russia used to be a BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India, China), now the trillion
dollars is a DOG = Discount for Obnoxious Government.

